# AIA - Auckland International Airport



## GreatPig (11 June 2006)

I've been watching this one for some time, as until July last year it was in a constant uptrend. It is fairly thin though.

Looking at it again now, it's completed a retreat that just touched the 38.2% fib line back in May, and has broken through the down-trend line on reasonable volume. The last two breakout days of trading have had about four times the average daily volume (based on a 100 day EMA).

My trendline plugin for AmiBroker has also just indicated a buy.

I'll be looking at this one again closely next week as a potential investment purchase.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Realist (11 June 2006)

I too have been looking at this from a value investment point of view because it is a monopoly.

Only thing that scared me is it has big debts. Over 6 times its yearly profit.

However it is a monopoly and its current prices are cheap, heaps of room to move.  For instance departure tax of AUD$20 is 1/6th of Sydney International airport, parking is very cheap there as well.

P/E ratio is far too high as well.  I wont buy it until the price goes down more and they pay off some debt.


----------



## GreatPig (17 June 2006)

Hmm... it wasn't supposed to do that. 

GP


----------



## x2rider (18 June 2006)

hi there  
 In this months New Zealand investor mag there is a blueb on AIA . To look at it now as mearly an airport is to miss most of there key structure . It's almost a city in it's self
 Have a look at your bookstore . You can stand there and read it or go to borders and sit down and read it 
 Cheers Martin


----------



## GreatPig (18 June 2006)

I'll be flying through there in a few weeks time. If the price hasn't gone back up by then, maybe I'll chase up the CEO and demand an explanation for the poor share performance. 

GP


----------



## kerosam (28 September 2007)

unusal high volume for the past few days... not familiar with airport business but indicators is sounding bullish. 

anyone still following?


----------



## piggybank (29 November 2013)

I take it from the lack of posts on this thread that we don't have too many Kiwi members


----------



## ktech (30 November 2013)

AIA intend a Return of Capital April  if shareholders agree. Cancelling 1 share in 10 at $3.41. Supposedly to balance debt/equity. They are doing well with China airlines increasing trips but as was noted by someone they are more than an airport. Go to NZX site and there should be more details for you.


----------



## oldblue (30 November 2013)

Comment on the proposed capital return.

http://www.macquarie.com.au/dafiles...1&spJobID=100872851&spReportId=MTAwODcyODUxS0


----------



## piggybank (13 December 2013)

Update

Latest Report To ASX - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=AIA&E=ASX&N=399837


----------



## piggybank (28 January 2014)

Auckland Airport has today sent to shareholders the details of its Special Meeting to consider the proposal to return approximately $454 million of capital to shareholders, on a pro rata basis....

More can be read by clicking on this link:- http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=AIA&E=ASX&N=401241


----------



## peter2 (13 March 2015)

AIA: Price is close to all time highs and might show some movement when demand overpowers supply. 

I like the break-out setup and I don't think I've missed this one yet. I've used a line chart as it shows the levels clearer.


----------



## Nortorious (13 March 2015)

peter2 said:


> AIA: Price is close to all time highs and might show some movement when demand overpowers supply.
> 
> I like the break-out setup and I don't think I've missed this one yet. I've used a line chart as it shows the levels clearer.
> 
> View attachment 61974




Nice identification peter2.

Clear sky in the background and if it pushes through $4.40 (and closes above) you'll have yourself a winner. Initial entry risk isn't too high either which is good. Has all the right signals to be continuing on with its trend.

Good luck if you purchase.

I'm maxed out on capital at the moment and have a nice tax bill to pay over the next week before the cut off. No more additional capital available until mid-April (not counting a nice flow of dividend income over the next couple of weeks).

Love this game!


----------



## peter2 (24 November 2017)

Back in March15, we identified a promising buy opportunity in the AIA chart. The current AIA chart looks interesting once again.

This time the opportunity is a reversal off support. The support level is shown as 5.50. The weekly chart shows one of my favourite candlestick patterns, the High Close Doji (HCD) that is located right on the support level. Volume has also increased recently, making the TMF rise. This indicates accumulation.

The daily chart shows a >2ATR move off the recent low.




ps: The EW purists may consider the corrective ABC has more room to move and this would imply the 5.00 level may provide stronger support. I'm going with my "gut" and saying the truncated "c" wave is another bullish indicator.


----------



## fff_yu (25 November 2017)

peter2 said:


> Back in March15, we identified a promising buy opportunity in the AIA chart. The current AIA chart looks interesting once again.
> 
> This time the opportunity is a reversal off support. The support level is shown as 5.50. The weekly chart shows one of my favourite candlestick patterns, the High Close Doji (HCD) that is located right on the support level. Volume has also increased recently, making the TMF rise. This indicates accumulation.
> 
> ...



I am also watching AIA closely, looks like a nice entry point.


----------



## peter2 (11 June 2018)

Price continued higher for a while then became stuck in a sideways range. Last week price broke higher and is looking much more bullish. However we can't get too excited as price is currently in a sell zone from the last impulsive move down. 

I'm pleased to see the increase in volume this year compared to last year (2017). The difference is very noticeable on the weekly chart. Both volume indicators (OBV and TMF) are rocking (bullish). Notice the volume increase when price broke out last week (daily chart). Classic.


----------



## Ann (16 January 2019)

This is the first stock of hopefully five if I can find five, to illustrate to tech/a my technique of choosing stock investments which give me good long term positive outcomes. I am going to put up an example of how I enter a long term trade. It is early days for this stock but I start watching a stock around this level until it fulfills all my entry signals. I want to see three higher highs and three higher lows and then I want to see the price lift above a resistance line and retest it. Once it has bounced up off the now support line it is at that stage, provided the markets appear to be in a reasonably robust state I will enter the trade. 

I am feeling quite bearish about the markets and my gut feeling is saying to me it is at a real risk of a slide. Excellent for short-sellers of which I am not one. I don't swing each way, I like to keep to the left. If I feel uncomfortable about entering a trade, I step aside and wait. I never feel an urgency to trade, I don't want the 'thrill' of it, nor am I a gambler. I am an investor and expect a decent return on my investment.

The AllOrds is one of a number of Indices which are concerning me at the moment here is a link to my thoughts on the AllOrds https://www.aussiestockforums.com/posts/1010081/

...and now the chart which is displaying the first higher high and higher low 
 as I see it. It now has a short term support line to move along and re-test. It is OK to fail this support as long as the low doesn't fall equal or lower than the first low I have numbered (1).


----------



## aus_trader (31 January 2019)

Auckland International Airport Limited (*AIA*) has held up pretty well during the market pull back and through all the volatility of late. It may do even better if the uncertainty returns to the markets due to it's defensive qualities.


----------



## Ann (11 March 2019)

There was a huge volume spike of 953.81th on Thursday. Looking at the Twiggs Money Flow, it was leaving. It has hit a double top from September 2016. It will be interesting to see how far it drops.


----------



## pavilion103 (12 June 2020)

I got in this a couple of weeks ago. 
I think it will be a good long-term buy.


----------



## aus_trader (12 June 2020)

I would think most of their revenues came from *international* travel ?

Auckland *International* Airport Limited (AIA), has been on my radar but hasn't prompted me to buy despite the bounce because only Domestic is opening up and I don't know if that'll have much impact in terms of numbers.


----------



## over9k (13 June 2020)

It does. AU is also far & away its biggest international customer accounting for about half its passengers - this is literally on wikipedia.

There's already talk of a travel "bubble" between AU & NZ and I fully expect that to happen.

I bought yesterday at about 11am. Timed it perfectly.


----------



## peter2 (28 September 2020)

AIA "popped" out of it's latest trading range on talk of a Trans-Tasman bubble before Christmas.  (AIZ, QAN, FLT, WEB also)


----------



## aus_trader (28 September 2020)

peter2 said:


> AIA "popped" out of it's latest trading range on talk of a Trans-Tasman bubble before Christmas.  (AIZ, QAN, FLT, WEB also)
> 
> View attachment 112370



Cool Pete, I also hold one of those: AIZ in the longer term portfolio.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 September 2020)

Corona... temporary..
Monopoly... forever.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 September 2020)

over9k said:


> I bought yesterday at about 11am. Timed it perfectly.



 participants in the deeply discounted rights issue and SPP in April did better.


----------



## fergee (29 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Corona... temporary..
> Monopoly... forever.




Dead right @Dona Ferentes

It will be decades before they even think of opening another airport in Auckland. There have been murmurings about opening another domestic air port for years but nothing serious has ever come of it. Location would probably be Dairy flat airfield, North shore if they ever do it and that would only be a portion of domestic travel. They already do flights to gulf islands and up north from there. Won't happen any time soon though and AIA could potentially acquire and expand there itself.

Debt levels are good, nice moat, dividends will come back in the next 2-5 years as air traffic returns. NZ has handled Corona well and will be a desirable tourist location once more.

The travel bubble Winston Peters is suggested day or so ago will be the catalyst needed to see a sustained price appreciation. He was saying it could be a matter of two weeks from now.....but watch out the elections are about and he could be posturing Winnie is a sly silver fox of a Poli (I may even vote for him just for the entertainment he provides my country.) So this pop could be a case of buy the rumour......

Winston Peters announces travel bubble as soon as two weeks time. Source NZ herald

AIA would make a savvy long term investment as the risk to reward is highly skewed positive imo, with capital gains and a solid potential dividend yield on the table.


----------



## Trav. (22 October 2020)

on a down day AIA is up ~1.5% after the release of the - 2020 Annual Meeting: Chair and Chief, Executive’s addresses

Their recovery looks good on the chart and I entered early October. The $7 resistance level appears to be significant and hopefully we can test that again soon


----------



## peter2 (5 July 2021)

Interesting spike in the price of *AIA* today. Up 6% on the same day there's news of a takeover offer for *SYD*.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 January 2022)

_.... now SYD looks to be going to Big Super, AIA could be one of the few listed opportunities in this space_.

Auckland Airport said on 25 Jan that it woul_d delay introducing a new 5-year fee structure for airlines, which was due to come into effect in July, by 12 months due to “continued uncertainty in the aviation market”._

The airport will freeze prices for the 2023 financial year, and consult airlines before altering fees for the 2024 financial year.

The airport’s total passenger numbers were down by 40 per cent in December compared with a year earlier due to ongoing restrictions on travel to New Zealand. Passenger travel during the month is still 82 per cent lower than December 2018.

.... It will probably be a good hold, Covid notwithstanding. Onerous testing and quarantine rules have been one of the biggest barriers to the resumption of international travel. The conniptions in early 2020, from above $9 to under $5.00, have quietened down and trading is around $7, up and down, as we'd expect.


----------



## divs4ever (26 January 2022)

wouldn't IFT be a better  bet ??

 ( i do NOT hold IFT or AIA , but have held SYD in the past )

 DYOR

 PS i am patiently waiting for a graceful exit from AIZ


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 December 2022)

In a Trading Halt, _pending a further announcement._

An easy target for a takeover?

AIA has been clawing its way back from the COVID interruption, (and a timely capital infusion in 2020)


----------

